# Rat attacking hand vid included



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

My rat, Cinder has never been the friendliest of the bunch but he has only started doing this the past few weeks. He has been fighting with his cage mates too, especially the youngest one.
Why do you think he is doing this? I'm not doing anything and he just pounces...


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, don see vid, but he sounds hormonal, maybe just hit puberty, they can become more aggressive in this phase.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's what I saw. A tense human Ina frightened position that is also aggressive (a fist both protects fingers but is obviously a weapon to attack with). To add to that, you seem to "egg" on the notice with moving tentatively towards him then retreating. That's not to say it's your fault. 

I also saw a possibly blind bossy rat who needs socialized. Immerse him, fix him, punish if necessary. Realize his visual limits. Comfort him. Befriend him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I should add do it soon. Right now I saw no aggression in him but he can certainly learn to as he becomes more distant and scarred. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

He is almost a year and a half, i figured he'd be over puberty by now?


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

He has done it before when my hand has just been sat open palmed and he has pulled at my nails then pounced when i moved.
Admittedly i was provoking a little there because i wanted to get it on tape and i knew it was coming. When he has done it before i've bopped him on the head and told him no...but then he done it again :|
He has been socialised well over the time i've had him. He comes and sits on my shoulders and body to eat treats and i can scratch behind his ears while he's eating. But i posted before that he'll be like this, then he'd come back and groom my hand as if to say sorry.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not sorry. It's rewarding his submissive family member for good behavior. Like I said, he's bossy. Do more than bop. Attack him back. Pin him. Skritch his tummy. Be assertive and mean. See, you do something he doesn't approve or command he tells you no. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

He's swaying, and doesn't seem to focus on what he's actually looking at, so stops looking and starts listening/feeling. He moves like someone trying to feel their way around a dark and unfamiliar room. When you move, he becomes alert to it, either to the sound, or he may be at least sensing light without really being able to make out what it's falling on. The way he moves makes me think blind and nervous. Is he drawing blood, or is it just a really hard pinch?


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

When he attacks, "swat" him - that is push him over, not hard enough to hurt but hard enough to flip him on his back. This will probably provoke another attack but keep doing it and don't give in. He seems to need reminding that he's not the alpha.

Also worth considering, have you changed laundry detergent, shower gel or deorourant recently? He has a very clear head sway so it's obvious his vision isn't amazing and new smells might be confusing him. He doesn't actually seem to be properly attacking, there's no blood being drawn and I'm sure you know that there blooming well would be if he was really trying to hurt you. This seems more like challenging behaviour than aggressive.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

If he was proper attacking me, my hand would be in shreds and i know i'd have a real problem. 
He does draw blood when he nips and he clings to my hand so his claws slice my skin too.
I think i'm going to have to do the rolling onto back thing. Out of all of them i never had to do it to him but i guess it took him longer to play up. Gonna have to grab some gloves too though 'cause he is gonna fight me for dominance, i know it. 
At least i know he's not just picking on me, he puffs out his fur and side saddles the other two before jumping on them so i think it's just his over all mood.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh and no, all smells are the same.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like a very bossy rat. He could be twinsies to my Iris who is blind and was aggressive. Challenging will make it worse for a moments breath then better as you break through. Don't forget to intervene in cage scuffles as it is not acceptable to have him rouse up your cage so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Where is the video everyone else sees? I cant see it :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm on the app but it is a tiny thumbnail under their post that leads to YouTube. You can also YouTube search rat attacking me, which I believe the title was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

It seems like he is visually impaired, that's obvious. That and he's bossy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

